# I'm new



## Fathergia (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm new and INFP and and and 
BRAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to Personality Cafe. 
BRAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Fathergia (Oct 28, 2008)

Woohoo!

This fourm is elaboratleyish designed well done to the creator


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining us. I'm delighted to see another infp here.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Fáilte Romhat (Welcome)


----------



## Fathergia (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh what language is that 
I'm taking spanish in high school right now
Swedish?

Hmmmm
Makes me wonder


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Irish (Gaeilge)


----------



## psyche's release (Oct 15, 2008)

wellcome to the forum. jump right in.

what's your favorite color?


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Fathergia (Oct 28, 2008)

Favorite Color?
Black and red and gold and silver


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

welcome!!
u have a cute pet!! wanna change it with mine ??
^^


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome fellow infp


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome. . . .


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Put a little more enthusiasm into it, snail! Write a short story about how the two of you are going to be the best of friends and dash about in fields of lavender every day while laughing and braiding each other's hair. 

Or, you know. . . something else entirely.


----------

